# Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 or ASUS M5A88-M?



## damien66 (May 10, 2012)

Am putting together a new pc & have decided on either Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 or ASUS M5A88-M motherboard. They seem to have pretty much the same features & price (will be buying online).

Just want to verify some things first that seem to be in favor of the M5A88

>The 880GM does not support core unlocking while the M5A88 does.
>The 880GM supports sata 2 while the M5A88 supports sata 3.

(Will be going with a Phenom II 960T & attempting a core unlock)


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2012)

Get Asus M5A88-M which is overall a better board than the Gigabyte one.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 12, 2012)

Well asus is the better one no doubt. But I own the Gigabyte one and it does has option for core unlock afaik

ps: Sata 2 & 3 difference is only noticeable if you own a SSD.


----------



## Tech_Edge (Aug 11, 2012)

you are wrong 880 gm supports core unlocking infact i am using this mobo.
i will recommend gigabyte for its customer satisfaction first because if you found problem on board they will replace you the board next day.
second it is built with dolby digital.
it has usb 3.0
and also supports crossfire technology
go for it.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

Get any one of them if you don't need SATA3. 
If you need SATA3, then you are left with Asus one.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 12, 2012)

Both are good. ASUS the better one( absolutely). But Gigabyte is also good unless you don't want to give 1k extra.


----------

